

Google should be broken up, say European MPs - sammorrowdrums
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-30228279ne

======
cbeach
I was blocked indefinitely from Adsense by Google's faulty algorithms (without
explanation and with appeals rejected without explanation). I lost the revenue
I'd earnt that month, and soon realised Google holds a monopoly in this space,
and no one else offered a comparable service.

I'm all for Google's stronghold to be broken.

------
Ra1d3n
Hate to say it, but they are pretty spot on.

